#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > مشکل: بسته شدن فوری ie بعد از باز شدن آن

## maryam_sh

با سلام و خسته نباشد خدمت شما
سیستمی با ویندوز xp s/p3 مشکل بسته شدن فوری ie بعد از باز شدن آن را دارد این مشکل به تازگی اتفاق افتاده و کارهای انجام شده تغییر نسخه ie از 7به8. ریست تنظیمات ie لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید باید چکار کنم؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## maryam_sh

سلام تورو خدا یه نفر کمک کنه.مشکلم هرچه زودتر باید حل بشه

----------


## hamedcrazy

Try resetting Internet Explorer:

1.Close all Internet Explorer and Windows Explorer windows.
2.Press the Windows key + R.
3.At the command prompt that comes up, type inetcpl.cpl and then hit Enter.
4.When Internet Options opens, select the Advanced tab.
5.Look for Reset Internet Explorer Settings.
6.Choose Reset.
7.When Internet Explorer finishes restoring the default settings, select Close.


https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/...ately-when-you

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------

